# Delete with single click



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

When there is only 1 epesode using the clear should delete without bringing up dialog to delete all


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Works for me. What version do you have?


----------



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

jrtroo said:


> Works for me. What version do you have?


21.9.1.v9-usc-11-849
Series 6 bolt


----------

